

Boston is the new hot hunting ground for Natural Language expertise - brandon_wirtz
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2013/08/06/boston-is-the-new-hot-hunting-grounds-for-big-data-understanding/

======
brandon_wirtz
Natural Language Understanding is how we talk to our devices, and while the
tech savvy interact with phones like they learn commands for a programming
language, the majority of people want to interact with their phone in a more
natural way.

While many people don't want to "talk" to their phone the truth is the ability
to give commands quickly via voice can be a huge advantage over touch
interfaces. It is much easier to say "I ate a banana" rather than open a
calorie counting app, select the banana, and exit the app.

As Google starts to get creepy hardware companies are looking to provide the
same functionality with out all of the big brother built in to the phones.
This is creating a gold rush for the human resources to make this possible.

